# Canadian Tanker "Victolite" info or pictures needed



## cbearw (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi All: I was interested in information and especially any photos of the Canadian Imperial Oil Tanker "Victolite". Victolite had a sistership Vancolite. Both were built by Alexander Stephens & Sons of Glasgow, Scotland in 1928 and 1929. Victolite was torpedoed and sunk by U-564 (Cmdr. Teddy Suhren) 250 miles N/W of Bermuda Feb. 11, 1942. My Uncle who was 16 years old at the time perished along with 47 others. There were no survivors. My mom and I are working on a tribute to her brother and are particularily interested in any photos of Victolite or comments from someone that may have sailed on her. Thanks very much...............Tom Wilson
E-mail address: [email protected]


----------



## Lanaud (Jun 14, 2004)

Try this site but there are no photos of these two..... Only a bit of information

http://visseraa.topcities.com/others/id28.htm


----------



## cbearw (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Lanaud: I have visited all the internet sites without success but remain hopefull there may be a few photos in someones privite collection they may want to share. Thanks just the same for your efforts.......Tom


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Tom,

You may have seen this site but there is a picture on it of a tanker built as the VICTOLITE but renamed E. M. Clark. Built 1921 and sunk by a U Boat on 
18 Mar, 1942.

http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/1455.html

Kind regards

Chris Allman.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you seen the "conversation" on
http://www.mercantilemarine.org/archive/index.php?t-244.html
refers to plans and photographs available.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## cbearw (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Raymond and Chris: Raymond. I started that thread some time ago on Mercantile Marine and was sucessful in finding a photo of the ship thanks to the kindness of other forum users. Thought I would post here and see if anyone else had a few pictures or even sailed on Victolite. Thanks very much for your efforts though.
Chris. That link is to an American Oil Tanker originally named Victolite and later changed to the EMClark. When we started our research that really threw us for awhile as both the American and Canadian Victolites were torpedoed by U boats in the spring of 42. There are even articles in books out there that show pictures of the American tanker Victolite with a write up on the Canadian Tanker Victolite. It did take us awhile to sort that all out. Thanks very much anyway for your response.............Tom


----------



## williamd (Nov 11, 2010)

*Canadian Tanker Victolite*

Christmas Day1961, and I think I counted over 40 people in attendance in Bright's Grove Ontario. After dinner the women were cleaning up and the men were sitting talking. Someone asked my father (a WWII tanker captain on the East Coast for Imperial Oil) if he had ever been torpedoed. His reply was no, but prior to sailing in one convoy he, the Chief Engineer, and the cook were transfered off the ship he was on to another vessel. That ship was torpedoed and lost with all hands. My father's name was Capt. Orville Duncan Williamson. 

Later the following year between October and December of 1962, I was living and working in White River Ontario. I boarded with the Anglican minister Michael Dunnhill. The minister was out of town visiting missions. Probably sometime after 8 PM one of the OPP officers phoned and asked if we could provide a hot meal for a chap who was riding the rails from Vancouver through to Toronto for Xmas with his parents. I finally relented (there were other clergy available to do this) at the urging of the officer and a few minutes later the cruiser pulled up out front and a decently dressed man got out and came into the rectory where I made him toast, coffee, ham and eggs. 

As we talked it turned out he cooked on merchant ships and had been on the east coast in WWII. I asked if he had ever been torpedoed. His reply rocked me when he stated that prior to one sailing, he, the chief, and the old man(Captain) had been transfered to another tanker, and that the vessel they left was torpedoed with the loss of all hands. I was too stupid to ask his name and or address as we were always feeding transients. 

I can only assume that the Vessel they were both on was the Victolite.

The Chief Engineer may have been "Happy" Bailey (sorry only name I ever new him by), he and my father were always thick as thieves, and was the only chief Dad really talked about.

I don't know if this helps but to me the history is important.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *williamd* and a warm welcome to* SN *on your first very interesting posting, Bon voyage.


----------

